# TV Apps Unavailable



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

Over the last week or so I haven't been able to load TV Apps with the right arrow even though I know I am connected to the Internet and that Apps have worked fine in the recent past. I went to the DTV Apps Website http://ce-tvapps.dtvce.com and all My Apps were lined out and labeled (Unavailable). I listed all Apps and all of the Apps I had in my Dock were not there, including Weather - 5-Day Forecast, Weather Radar, Calendar, Digital Clock, and What's Hot.

Is anyone experiencing this problem and know what's going on?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sailermon said:


> Over the last week or so I haven't been able to load TV Apps with the right arrow even though I know I am connected to the Internet and that Apps have worked fine in the recent past. I went to the DTV Apps Website http://ce-tvapps.dtvce.com and all My Apps were lined out and labeled (Unavailable). I listed all Apps and all of the Apps I had in my Dock were not there, including Weather - 5-Day Forecast, Weather Radar, Calendar, Digital Clock, and What's Hot.
> 
> Is anyone experiencing this problem and know what's going on?


No I just setup some on a receiver.

Try this link: http://tvapps.directv.com/index.do
I think DirecTV has changed servers.


----------



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> No I just setup some on a receiver.
> 
> Try this link: http://tvapps.directv.com/index.do
> I think DirecTV has changed servers.


Thanks. I was using an old link. My Apps show up on the Website you quoted. Now I need to check if I can load them on the HR21!


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Once you set them up check the receiver and give it a few seconds to load. I just tried them and its working on the HR23 and HR22.


----------



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

TV Apps still do not come up on my HR21-700. I am running version 0x379.

Any ideas???


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sailermon said:


> TV Apps still do not come up on my HR21-700. I am running version 0x379.
> 
> Any ideas???


Today I'm have problems with my HR21-200.
Going to the TVApps site is giving and error after I've removed my apps and try to add new ones.

Seems like there may be an issue on their end. [Also the receiver gives an error message "3" when trying to start TVApps]


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

On one of my receivers HR21 I am having the same issue. It also cannot start Network Services after it has done so in the past.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Have you tried resetting your receiver and seeing if the apps functionality returns?

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Have you tried resetting your receiver and seeing if the apps functionality returns?
> 
> - Merg


Well, I've gone through every hoop short of a reset everything and the TVApps website is having problems with my HR21-200.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

VOS, I went to the TVApp website you mentioned above, and it doesn't recognize my email and password, then it points me back to the main site, I login ok there, but I can't get TVApps to work. Is there a work around? Or is this a CSR thingy?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

smiddy said:


> VOS, I went to the TVApp website you mentioned above, and it doesn't recognize my email and password, then it points me back to the main site, I login ok there, but I can't get TVApps to work. Is there a work around? Or is this a CSR thingy?


I just reused the link above and was able to log-in.
Maybe dump your cookies? [just not on your keyboard].


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I just reused the link above and was able to log-in.
> Maybe dump your cookies? [just not on your keyboard].


Well, I don't beleive the TVApps site ever had a cookie for me, until today. I hadn't updated TVApps in quite a while, since then the website location has changed. Also, the odd thing is it doesn't allow for a direct connect from DirecTV's main site to it, they are difference certificates I believe (HTTPS). I also tried it from a couple of unused PCs at work (PC farms around a secure area, you know). It is weird!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

smiddy said:


> Well, I don't beleive the TVApps site ever had a cookie for me, until today. I hadn't updated TVApps in quite a while, since then the website location has changed. Also, the odd thing is it doesn't allow for a direct connect from DirecTV's main site to it, they are difference certificates I believe (HTTPS). I also tried it from a couple of unused PCs at work (PC farms around a secure area, you know). It is weird!


FWIW: I managed to get one TVApp loaded on my troublesome HR21-200.
Earlier today using the > came back with "an error has .... 3".
After again fighting with the website, I returned to my HR21 and tried the >, which returned a blank dock [DUH, I'd removed all on the darn website]. So I used the App Store and could only get Doug's App to load/add. All others seem to still have some issue with the website.

Everything I've seen today suggests the website has some serious issues/problems.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

My NOAA Weather radar app is still greyed out, and doesnt show in the dock or the app store.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"The problem" should be resolved now.

I have been able to setup TVApps again. 

My RADAR now works too.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> FWIW: I managed to get one TVApp loaded on my troublesome HR21-200.
> Earlier today using the > came back with "an error has .... 3".
> After again fighting with the website, I returned to my HR21 and tried the >, which returned a blank dock [DUH, I'd removed all on the darn website]. So I used the App Store and could only get Doug's App to load/add. All others seem to still have some issue with the website.
> 
> Everything I've seen today suggests the website has some serious issues/problems.


I got in this morning. Luckily I was afforded the opportunity to do the survey last night when I was unable to get to the site. In the survey I let them know the issue and this morning it was fixed. I don't know if that is why, but it does seem a likely candidate.


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

Many APPS problems seem to be related to routers and router settings. I'm trying to put together a central listing of APPS compatible routers (by model number), and the appropriate settings to get them working.

If you would like to contribute, please post here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=170499

Thanks,


----------

